# Potsie Kidded!



## Tyler (Apr 26, 2009)

Potsie kidded this morning (I'm thinking from between 6:30 and 7:30)! Three kids (One's a doe, I'm not sure about the others yet). I'll post some pictures as soon as I can!


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Congrats on the new kids! Can't wait to see pics! :stars:


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

CONGRATS!!! :clap:


----------



## Tyler (Apr 26, 2009)

Emergency! Two of the kids aren't strong... they can hardly even raise their head. What do I do? :?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Is the weather warm ?
Do the kids have cold mouths..?

I hope you have a 6cc or 12cc syringe...milk some colostrum into the syringe and give it slowly to the one kid....give it at the back corner of the mouth slow so you won't drowned the kid make sure the head is level.....at the same time...stick your pointing finger in the kids mouth , just a little ways.....so that ...as you are slowly plunging the colostrum in which ...plunge stop.....plunge stop...slowly...move you finger back and forth a little to stimulate the kid to suck...... the kid should start sucking on your finger and associating it with the colostrum....thinking.. it is momma's teat.....
repeat and do this with the other kid to..............
Let the kids rest for an hour than...go back out ....then introduce them to mom's teat....you may have to do the procedure... like I had taught you before....If the kids can't stand ....then....you will have to physically hold the kids up....to nurse.....if they don't have the suck reflux then.....feed with syringe......but keep trying

give them a shot of bo-se 1/4 to 1/2 cc .....nutra drench......vit b


----------



## Tyler (Apr 26, 2009)

yes.

yes.

The kid isn't swallowing.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

They need some BoSe like Toth said and you need to get temps on them. I would give them a bit of Whiskey, karo, coffee mixture also.


----------



## Tyler (Apr 26, 2009)

I don't have BoSe, whiskey, or karo.

What do you mean by "get temps on them"?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Temperature is what I meant. Do you have a thermometer? 

If you don't have karo then do you have molasses or sugar? Do you have any kind of liquor?

If you don't have BoSe then you can get selenium and vitamin E pills at the store and give them a bit of that.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

As ...RunAround said .........get there temps... do it rectally...........if there temps are sub temp..anything under 101.5 is considered sub....you must warm them up....and get them up to a regular temp .......take them inside .....put them in a small trash bag.....with there heads peaking out of the bag and submerse the bag into warm water....the kid will remain dry....not to hot though.....but warm enough to get there temps up....and back to normal......periodically keep checking the temp ....if it is back to normal.....try to feed the kid again.......they will need selenium and vitamin E pills .....if you can get bo-se that would be really good ....sounds like they really need it.... good luck ray:


----------



## Tyler (Apr 26, 2009)

Well, one kid is doing much better (she can hobble to her feet, and seems to have more energy), and the other one died (the one that my last two posts were talking about).

Thanks for all y'all's help!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh Tyler that is so sad.....I am sorry for your loss...... :hug:  


So........ the other one....... is doing ok and got some colostum ? ray:


----------



## Tyler (Apr 26, 2009)

Yes. I've help her nurse, and I saw her nibble at the udder on her own, too.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is wonderful news.......congrats ... :leap: :wahoo: :hug: 

You can buy some bo-se at your vets....it's great to have on hand for future use......when you have weak kids ....or kids that have crooked legs.... it will help straighten there legs. ...and at times....keep them alive..... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## Tyler (Apr 26, 2009)

The weaker of the two kids disappeared. I looked all around the barn very carefully, but never found her. I wasn't sure if maybe the nannie hid her, or something. Does this happens much?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Did you look in or under buckets boxes anything ..........I have had one get into a container and somehow flip in over ....trapping themselves....listen for any weird sounds...sometimes though they do not make any sounds...watch the other goats... and see ...if they are looking in a certain direction.....keep looking......If the kid is left to long under a bucket in may suffocate or overheat... from the sun baking on the bucket..... Also check to see if the kid walked through your fence....got out.....momma should... start calling for her baby.....if this happens.. the kid may return the call :hug: Kids love to get into things to sleep....check in feeders and under feeders

how long has it been gone?


----------



## Tyler (Apr 26, 2009)

Yes.

I noticed it this afternoon.

I also just noticed something with the other kid. It's manure is in the form of a not too thick, but not too thin either, yellow discharge (about the same consistency as an egg yolk). I didn't notice this with any other kids, so it kinda' concerns me.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Yes.
> 
> I noticed it this afternoon.
> 
> I also just noticed something with the other kid. It's manure is in the form of a not too thick, but not too thin either, yellow discharge (about the same consistency as an egg yolk). I didn't notice this with any other kids, so it kinda' concerns me.


 I hate to ask this....did you check in water troughs? :worried:

If the kid went through the fence.....Do you think someone stole the kid?
Is your place next to a busy road?

As for the light scouring.....give some pepto bismol.... 
sounds like milk scours starting......it's should correct quickly.....


----------



## Tyler (Apr 26, 2009)

No, I didn't. I wouldn't think that that option is possible, since the water trough was a good ways away from where the kid was.

I highly doubt it. Our road only gets a lot of traffic at 8:00 in the morning and 4:30 in the evening (we live a mile from Rainbow Resource Center, and our road is a main road to the warehouse), but I know all the people that work there, and none of them would steal a kid (most all of them are city slickers, anyhow).

Would any stomach relief medicine work (I don't have any pepto bismol)? How would I get the kid to take it?


----------



## Tyler (Apr 26, 2009)

I found the kid....

We're taking care of some friend's donkeys while they are moving. It's a mare and her yearling. The yearling has never had any behavior training, and is quite the scamp. From the looks of it, the yearling started "playing" with the kid, and stomped him to death. The sooner he leaves the pasture, the better....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry... you lost the kid that way... :hug: ....I feel so bad for you.....that has to hurt your heart.......  


Do you have any:
kaopectate ......give kids dose ...what it says on the bottle.... by mouth with a syringe....without the needle....... :hug:


----------



## Tyler (Apr 26, 2009)

Yes. What hurts worse, is hearing Potsie... She isn't taking this too easily.

No, I don't.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Yes. What hurts worse, is hearing Potsie... She isn't taking this too easily.
> 
> No, I don't.


 Oh that is ...sad.....  :hug:

well... I really don't know ....what else you can safely use ...on the little ones...some diarrhea meds ...can kill a goat... so don't try just any drug.......milk scours may correct itself..... on it's own... in a day or 2......but remember if the scours worsen.....something has to be given to stop it ....such as kao or pepto and sometimes something stronger..........Also give electrolytes ....if the scours are really bad..........to keep them hydrated............
If after giving any one of those things or by the 2nd day....the scours are still present....and you have tried pepto or kao.....have a fecal done on the baby.....it can be worms to cocci.....
:hug:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I just read this thread...I'm so sorry for your loss. We lost a young doeling that got into a pasture with our miniature colt. It's heartbreaking. :hug: 

The first kid pooh is yellow and like toothpaste. Just watch and see for today. Is this one eating OK? Mom will cry for about a day maybe two...then she'll be Ok. :sigh:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

the yellow poo is normal for a young kid - just make sure it doesnt get runny. The colostrum is very rich and can cause it to be a bit thinner then normal. And if she is producing milk for three kids but only has one then he/she will get all that rich colostrum.

No need for anything special for the kid in my oppion


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I am so sorry you lost 2 of those babies :hug: 

The remaining kid, as Stacey said, is getting all the rich milk from mom, yellow poop is completely normal for a week after bith, it will become darker and clumpy the more they nibble at hay the older they get.
Baby will be fine, keep it confined with mom so it can't wander into the pasture with the donkey.


----------



## Tyler (Apr 26, 2009)

Many thanks to all y'all.


----------



## Tyler (Apr 26, 2009)

The kid is making a mess all over itself. How would I go about cleaning it up?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

A warm wet washcloth will work to clean him up....and be sure to clean well around the anus, pasty poops will plug up the outlet and make it difficult for him to go normally....maybe once you get the mess cleaned off then hopefully mom will take over and keep him clean.

Also, if you don't have a stall or a pen already, I would suggest making sure that he and mom stay in a confined area, it is important that she bonds with her kids...sad about the other 2 but if she hasn't bonded totally that will contribute to her not keeping this babies backside clean.


----------



## Tyler (Apr 26, 2009)

K.


----------

